# petition to ban holocaust deniers and white supremacists



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2013)

so we have a group of four people on this forum who are using our website as a platform for holocaust denial and white supremacy. their group is found here:

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/taco-burrito-conversation-nachos.html

in this group, four member, *nietzschekeen, slavenomore, shotgun420*, and *echelon1k1* engage in holocaust denial, white supremacy, planning white "revolutions" and the like.

this kind of garbage has no place in any society, and all it does is sully up our website. it brings negative attention to our website from the wrong people, and by doing nothing to get rid of this garbage we are implicitly endorsing it.

at first, i thought a little public shaming would get these assholes to scurry away, but instead they have come back with even more disgusting and offensive garbage.

let's let these assholes know that they are not welcome here.





NietzscheKeen said:


> I will admit here that I don't believe the holocaust happened. I used to... but then I did some reading, watched a few videos, and noticed some things on my own.
> I'm also a white separatist... well because I don't want to be around black people.





NietzscheKeen said:


> I think it will take a violent encounter for some people to wake up


here he is suggesting a book from the former grand wizard of the KKK:



NietzscheKeen said:


> I recommend David Duke's My Awakening. It is a VERY well written and researched book on many different subjects related to race, etc.


here they are plotting their "white revolution"

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/taco-burrito-conversation-nachos-d3241-too-late-white-revolution.html

more outright holocaust denial:



NietzscheKeen said:


> I don't believe it happened at all. I have a set of encyclopedias from 1956... I think or 61 I can't remember and there is nothing about the holocaust or any mass murders by the germans during ww2.


here he is admitting he is a stormfront member. stormfront has a wing called "swarmfront" where they send members to other forums to spread their neo-nazi garbage.




NietzscheKeen said:


> Lots of good stuff being discussed. Glad we have a place cuz face it... storm front has a shitty set up and we get to talk about cannabis and everything else as well.


here are more wishes for a "white revolution"




NietzscheKeen said:


> I wish I was older during the 90's when people were organized and things could have actually been done. Like the Aryan Revolutionary Army, Elohim city, and all the other infamous groups.


some of the most disgusting racism i have witnessed:

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/taco-burrito-conversation-nachos-d3235-monument-michelle-obama-ancestor-toppled-ga-haha.html

here they are spreading their bigotry against peaceful american muslims:

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/taco-burrito-conversation-nachos-d3237-don-t-make-same-mistakes.html


----------



## millie (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;XqwCejSZA28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqwCejSZA28[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 15, 2013)

..




........


----------



## TWS (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;7V75DKM_bIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V75DKM_bIY[/video]


----------



## TWS (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;1H6OupI3s0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H6OupI3s0U[/video]


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 15, 2013)

In my view the holocaust did happen BUT I am starting to believe myself that numbers may have been greatly exaggerated and that western war mongering propagandists made Hitler out to be someone he wasn't. Maybe just maybe this was all exaggerated out of all proportion, maybe not,but maybe. Are the US government whiter than white? Guilty of no war crimes? Support or have supported genocide in some shape or form? Just think about it.

Do you trust western governments? I don't. Corrupt and rotten to the core. Your going to believe everything such people spoon feed you through state controlled media and history? Pity for you. You may realize someday that you are all just sheep. Drones dancing mindlessly to whatever tune the rich and powerful feel necessary to further their own existence. 

Think, "cannabis is a killer drug that poses a threat to everyone's safety, here's the scientific proof" *sheep lap it up*. 

Or think "Syrian rebels ( who are torturing, slaughtering and causing the genocide of thousands of innocent men, women and children) need us to supply them with weapons to overthrow Assad's evil regime" *sheep lap it up*

As for people who want to come out and deny the holocaust happened, are they not entitled to NOT believe everything they are exposed to? how about free speech?

I don't condone racism though, that's a different matter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> In my view the holocaust did happen BUT I am starting to believe myself that numbers may have been greatly exaggerated...


that's the definition of holocaust denial.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> how about free speech?


in most countries, holocaust denial is not protected speech. free speech doesn't let you yell "fire" in a crowded theater, nor does it protect "fighting words".


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's the definition of holocaust denial.


OOOOH, My bad. So when Uncle Sam says it was 6 million it WAS 6 million. Meanwhile we are being fed lies about just about everything else. Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> OOOOH, My bad. So when Uncle Sam says it was 6 million it WAS 6 million. Meanwhile we are being fed lies about just about everything else. Wake up and smell the coffee.


it's not "uncle sam", it's agreed upon by historians everywhere.

that you're implying the existence of some type of conspiracy is vile and disgusting, and again, the essence of holocaust denial.

this is not a matter of debate, these are historical facts.


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 15, 2013)

I said I did believe it happened to an extent, I am disputing the figures. But I'll tell you what. You provide me the undisputed proof that it was 6 million and I will eat my words.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

the problem with banning them buck is that they will just come back under a diff. name. 

Better to have them here and exposed for what they are.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 15, 2013)

The pictures speak for themselves as far as the atrocities being true. I can certainly understand the request, or doubt, about actual numbers. I do not know enough about it, so, you experts can tell us when the camps opened, when they were finally closed, and how many of them there were, then we can do some basic math and figure out if the numbers jive.


I grew up with minorities, and I can tell you that a far larger proportion of them hate whitey than whitey hating them. Racism is very much alive and raging within the minority communities. I cannot tell you how many times I heard old black women and men teaching their grandchildren to hate white people, that they are the enemy, and to never trust them.


----------



## BigNBushy (Jun 15, 2013)

The part about the holocaust and how its viewed today is that *6 million Jews* were killed.

Millions of others were killed by the same system too. Gypsies, the handicapped.

So all these people who say "oh let us protect the Jews" are really holocaust deniers in their own right, essentially being anti gypsy and anti handicapped.


As for racism, I don't have a problem with racism. I myself am a racist, however, most of you don't know what that word means. Here is an example... NFL and NBA has a disproportionate number of African Americans. I have heard so many people say things like "blacks are better atheletes." That is a racist statement.

What I am not is a bigot. I think every person, regardless of race, age, yada yada should have equal protection under the law.

So whats the problem with racism?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> I said I did believe it happened to an extent, I am disputing the figures.


which is the very definition of holocaust denial. why would you dispute this? do you think it is some type of conspiracy? do you think you're smarter or more informed than the hoards of historians who have studied this?

jesus fucking christ.

The key claims of Holocaust denial are: the*German Nazi*government had no*official policy or intention of exterminating Jews, Nazi authorities did not use*extermination camps*and*gas chambers*to*mass murderJews, and the actual number of Jews killed was significantly (typically an*order of magnitude) lower than the historically accepted figure of 5 to 6 million.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

BigNBushy said:


> So whats the problem with racism?


are people fucking serious?


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

*madprofessor *,

Now you want and said you don't agree or dispute now buck will be calling you a nazi. 

Buck loves race baiting and censoring anyone who disagrees with his views.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> *madprofessor *,
> 
> Now you want and said you don't agree or dispute now buck will be calling you a nazi.


*went

besides neo-nazis, what other groups profess holocaust denial?


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think we should be voting on banning buck . He is a suspected rat. Everyone of all colors/creeds/shapes and sizes I'm sure would agree we don't need a rat on this site.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> I think we should be voting on banning buck . He is a suspected rat. Everyone of all colors/creeds/shapes and sizes I'm sure would agree we don't need a rat on this site.


i've got all the proof in the world that you are a neo-nazi scumbag who can't get a weed to grow, but you have not even one shred of evidence for your allegations.

go ahead and post it if you do. i'll wait.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *went
> 
> besides neo-nazis, what other groups profess holocaust denial?


People from all walks of life have questioned the holocaust. Also I'm still waiting for that quote from you showing me saying I said it didn't happen. I said I don't believe the numbers. Cry on little rat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> People from all walks of life have questioned the holocaust.


no, they don't. just neo-nazis. oh, and ahmadinejad.

congratulations! it's the company you keep.



SHOTGUN420 said:


> Also I'm still waiting for that quote from you showing me saying I said it didn't happen. I said I don't believe the numbers.


that's the definition of holocaust denial. you're too dumb to grow a fucking hardy weed, you're not gonna give the world's historians any new insights there.


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

hahaha. 

buck again with his nicker's in a twist over the forum... (on a saturday night)


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> People from all walks of life have questioned the holocaust. Also I'm still waiting for that quote from you showing me saying I said it didn't happen. I said I don't believe the numbers. Cry on little rat.



Wtf is the differance if it was millions or hundreds of thousands? Really? 


The fact is that many were killed. That were noncombatants. Including women and children. For no other reason than their race or beliefs. 

This is a FACT and cannot be disputed. 

Anyone with at least a 9th grade education should know this. 

JFC it seems like we are being overrun with neonazi scubags or late.


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

of course it happened !!!

its probably one of the most known and documented fact in the last century 


but to try to censor / ban people who disagree with the number's is absurd ...


buck get a life


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Still waiting on that quote of me denying the holocaust . I still dispute the numbers. 

We make a group to talk about that and other topics that might offend cry babies like you . 
But that is still not good enough you still continue to race bait. It's ok when you say all Whites are privileged but When a White person comes to question you on it in the politics section you cry racism. 

Anything that doesn't fit your agenda you cry about. Always labeling different users on this site and then when they fire back you cry to the mods.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Wtf is the differance if it was millions or hundreds of thousands? Really?
> 
> 
> The fact is that many were killed. That were noncombatants. Including women and children. For no other reason than their race or beliefs.
> ...


So the Jewish people who have spoken against the numbers or question the holocaust in general are really neo nazi scumbags* ? Amazing logic


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Got a link? or just talking out of your ass?


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;b8_Wndy3D5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8_Wndy3D5s[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Still waiting on that quote of me denying the holocaust . I still dispute the numbers.


disputing the indisputable numbers IS holocaust denial. do i need to post the definition again for you child?



SHOTGUN420 said:


> We make a group to talk about that and other topics that might offend cry babies like you .
> But that is still not good enough you still continue to race bait. It's ok when you say all Whites are privileged but When a White person comes to question you on it in the politics section you cry racism.


so are you saying that it is not the case that white people are less likely to face a tougher sentence for the same crime? are you saying it is not the case that white people are less likely to be pulled over, searched, or arrested?

are you trying to deny these incontrovertible facts?



SHOTGUN420 said:


> Anything that doesn't fit your agenda you cry about. Always labeling different users on this site and then when they fire back you cry to the mods.


i labeled you a neo-nazi because you espouse their core beliefs of white supremacy and holocaust denial.

you have labeled me a rat based on zero evidence whatsoever, solely your own butthurt at being called out and publicized for the scumbag you are.

you're not the brightest bulb, and you're too stupid to even grow a fucking plant. i pity the fact that you'll be smoking that shitty thing.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is a Jewish Man.
[video=youtube;6QgkMOPYSdo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QgkMOPYSdo[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

LoL Uncle Buck you're so funny. You don't see me trying to shut down anyone's free speech. What form of supremacy are you practicing? Hey it's great that we have a global moderator weighing in on the subject. Way to stay impartial sunni!! wooohooo socialism rocks!


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Got a link? or just talking out of your ass?


Look it up for yourself ... have you become so lethargic from being state educated you need your information spoon fed to you ?


Research ..

And you will find that poland stated that the death toll would have been lower than 6 million.Witch was originally fabricated by the soviets in the first place.


oh .. and how about the fact that rothschild banks helped fund hitler in the first place...

and who is in charge today ? the rothschild. so to your point we have a bunch of neo nazi's ruling over us to this day and your worrying what a bunch of people are chatting on a forum .... get a life ... or stop moaning/....




edit this applies to Europe ..^


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> Look it up for yourself ... have you become so lethargic from being state educated you need your information spoon fed to you ?
> 
> 
> Research ..
> ...


Careful bro, uncle buck might have you banned.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Louis Farrakhan? Really? He is islamic dumbass. Not exactly a Semite doubting the holocaust. FOOl 

Or an impartial source. 

FAIL



EDIT: hahsahaahhahahahahahha I see you deleted your foolish source


COMPLETE AND UTTER FAIL

back to your box gimp


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> Careful bro, uncle buck might have you banned.


nah, he's just an idiotic conspiracy theorist who indulges in too much alex jones.

much different than espousing the scumbag nonsense that you do.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> _*Louis Farrakhan? Really? He is islamic dumbass.*_ Not exactly a Semite doubting the holocaust. FOOl
> 
> Or an impartial source.
> 
> FAIL


^^^^Racist statement^^^^ he must be banned!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Its my first grow and its not even done yet if you took the time to read the thread you idiot you would of known all of that. It's bag seed so I'm not expecting much. But why the fuck do you care it seems like your a rat your keeping tabs on me and other users here.


what does it matter that it's bagseed?

if you grow it anywhere close to right, you'll have more bud than air, which is what you have. air. and not a single trichome.

remember back in grade school, where you would grow one plant by the window and another one in the closet as a science project? your piece of shit looks worse than the plant in the closet.

i guess you're just doing your part to prove how dumb neo-nazi scumbags like you really are.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> Look it up for yourself ... have you become so lethargic from being state educated you need your information spoon fed to you ?


I do not have too. The onus is on him to back up his nonsense.



Novicehomegrower said:


> .... get a life ... or stop moaning/....


Don't like it? Leave.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess you're just doing your part to prove how dumb neo-nazi scumbags like you really are.


You and your labels . Hows your wife's hand healing up?


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Don't like it? Leave.


Speak for yourself. Seriously tho why would you tell other users to leave don't you want this site to continue to do well?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> ^^^^Racist statement^^^^ he must be banned!!!!



Obviously your reading comp scores are a bit low.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Speak for yourself. Seriously tho why would you tell other users to leave don't you want this site to continue to do well?


Seriously?

How could you possibly believe this nonsense is a contribution?


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Seriously?
> 
> How could you possibly believe this nonsense is a contribution?


It doesn't fit you belief or agenda so it must be censored. Who is the bigot now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Speak for yourself. Seriously tho why would you tell other users to leave don't you want this site to continue to do well?


your "contributions" are better suited to stormfront than to a cannabis website.


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Seriously?
> 
> How could you possibly believe this nonsense is a contribution?


don't read the thread then ..................


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> you ignorant idiot.
> 
> he linked you video of a man who does videos who is a former semite ... and his family is jewish and he is a holocaust denier ...... you just


Keyword FORMER. 


Double fail.

Keep trying


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> It doesn't fit you belief or agenda so it must be censored. Who is the bigot now?



You poor grammatically challenged child.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Keyword FORMER.
> 
> 
> Double fail.
> ...


Picking on someones grammar that is what this is reduced to now? 


*In* my short time here I haven't done much but I helped this sites supporting seed bank by exposing a major flaw in there website. 

I have to ask buck what have you done here so great, That you can pick and choose who stays and goes simply because someone doesn't follow your nut ball agenda?? 

You have almost 40,000 posts I bet you well over half of them are you race baiting , labeling people and spamming threads. You can't even debate in the politics section without calling someone a name .


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

so what.


uncle bucks had 40,000 posts in 3 years 

definition of a no life right there ...


get a life and quit moaning at other's virtually in cyber space. go and shove your politically 'correct' opinions down you neighbours throats


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> your "contributions" are better suited to stormfront than to a cannabis website.


And what "contributions" do you make buck? I thought you liked playing with us and didn't want us gone because it is fun for you? Did someone beat you at your own game AGAIN. LOL Your self-loathing is starting to show son. Your spellchecker responses don't work on everyone.


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 15, 2013)

No, The definition of denial is me saying it didn't happen, period. Why is it denial because I don't happen to believe the absurd figure of 6 million? If I thought the government weren't lying, corrupt, greedy SOBs, who never mislead the public then fine. But what we are talking about here is propaganda to justify their war mongering. Just as you say I cannot claim with any conviction that the number is inaccurate, neither can you claim that all these dignified (state taught and approved) historians are being or even can be accurate. How could they possibly accurately measure that sheer number of people way back in the 1940s? Its not like they kept log books or buried them in marked graves. Like I said, if you can pull out the proof, which I HIGHLY doubt exists then I will eat humble pie, but until then as far as I'm concerned the number 6 million may well be the propaganda from the extremely untrustworthy ruling class.


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> You have almost 40,000 posts .


oh dammnn you got there just a second before me


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> so what.
> 
> 
> uncle bucks had 40,000 posts in 3 years
> ...


40,000 posts and he can only muster 4 or 5 sycophants to bow to him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> No, The definition of denial is me saying it didn't happen, period.


false. denial is saying the number is false, claiming that the nazis didn't systematically kill jews, claiming that the overns were fake, etc.

just because you don't say "i deny it" doesn't mean you're not a denier. holocaust denial is well-defined already, deal with it.



madprofessor said:


> Why is it denial because I don't happen to believe the absurd figure of 6 million?


because you're claiming that it is some sort of conspiracy, which is a very anti-semitic thing to imply.

many, many historians have gone over the evidence time and time again. you're clearly not a very bright person, so i highly doubt that you're going to prove all those historians wrong and all the evidence to be false.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> 40,000 posts and he can only muster 4 or 5 sycophants to bow to him.


i'm not trying to "muster sycophants", the only people doing recruiting are the neo-nazi scumbags you are part of.


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

they really are stupid. they really trust primary school history over their own independent research. typical paradigmatic slaves .


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not trying to "muster sycophants", the only people doing recruiting are the neo-nazi scumbags you are part of.


Please post some proof where any of us claimed to be neo-nazis. Please post proof of us "recruiting" people. We are a small group of like minded people that talk amongst ourselves. We aren't here preaching our beliefs. Why so butthurt? I don't get it.


----------



## Kervork (Jun 15, 2013)

Funny, Bucky spews leftist obama loving hate speech and wants to ban others.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> Please post some proof where any of us claimed to be neo-nazis.


so neo-nazism doesn't have white supremacy and holocaust denial at its core?

you are so fucking dumb that it hurts.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so neo-nazism doesn't have white supremacy and holocaust denial at its core?
> 
> you are so fucking dumb that it hurts.


As long as it hurts only you then I have done my job. Man that was easy!


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Furthermore Why have a politics section if we can't discuss all politics only the side buck agrees with.


----------



## millie (Jun 15, 2013)

How many jews do you guys think were killed in the holocaust anyway?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Picking on someones grammar that is what this is reduced to now?


Proper grammar is a direct indication of intelligence. I'm sorry it is so easy to pick out those who have so much trouble espousing their ubiquitous propaganda sagaciously.


SlaveNoMore said:


> 40,000 posts and he can only muster 4 or 5 sycophants to bow to him.


I'm not bowing to anyone. I happen to agree with him on this. 
We are overrun with scumbags.


Novicehomegrower said:


> typical paradigmatic slaves .


Did we learn a new word today? That's like the fourth time you've used it in your last four posts. 

I bet your mother is proud of you.


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Proper grammar is a direct indication of intelligence. I'm sorry it is so easy to pick out those who have so much trouble espousing their ubiquitous propaganda sagaciously.
> 
> I'm not bowing to anyone. I happen to agree with him on this.
> We are overrun with scumbags.
> ...



nope its the only way to describe people like you . so its all i typed ..got a problem ........


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> I am a paradigmatic dumb ass .


Five times now


----------



## Kervork (Jun 15, 2013)

Only a fool doesn't question history as it was written by people like Bucky.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> _*Proper grammar is a direct indication of intelligence*_. I'm sorry it is so easy to pick out those who have so much trouble espousing their ubiquitous propaganda sagaciously.
> 
> I'm not bowing to anyone. I happen to agree with him on this.
> We are overrun with scumbags.
> ...


What if someone has a learning disability? Are you calling a person with dyslexia stupid? That is very insensitive of you. YOU MUST BE BANNED!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> we can all do that


Wait, You forgot to throw paradigmatic in there.


FAIL


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> What if someone has a learning disability? Are you calling a person with dyslexia stupid? That is very insensitive of you. YOU MUST BE BANNED!!


ahhahahahahahahahah

too funny 


Total fail


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Wait, You forgot to throw paradigmatic in there.
> 
> 
> FAIL



hahahaha lol is this hurting your brain having to actually use it.. 

go learn your history.. uno .. the history you learn whilst out of state education


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

the point is .. just let us talk politics in peace without you people coming in and spurting your indoctrinated garbage all over the place


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> hahahaha lol is this hurting your brain having to actually use it..
> 
> go learn your history.. uno .. the history you learn whilst out of state education


paradigmatic 

dos


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

its funny how freedom of speech is even being crushed on the internet its truly sad we haven't evolved that far yet ..


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 15, 2013)

Let's get this straight, I have not one problem with Jews. It wouldn't matter if it were 6 million Russians, Chinese or Dolphins I would still doubt it. Based solely on the governments reputation for being untrustworthy. With war comes propaganda. It wasn't just the Nazi's who used it, and it is totally possible if not likely that the 6 million figure is an over exaggeration.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> the point is .. just let us talk politics in peace without you people coming in and spurting your indoctrinated garbage all over the place



Peace in politics? 


hahahahahahahahah

Now you're a comedian.

paradigmatic


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> paradigmatic
> 
> dos



i bet you didn't know what it meant tho ....


its now a waste of time to continue arguing so if you would like we could discuss the power elite that is controlling us to date ? as you said before you didn't like it .. please elaborate ..

or you can continue arguing and i will just leave


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> Let's get this straight, I have not one problem with Jews. It wouldn't matter if it were 6 million Russians, Chinese or Dolphins I would still doubt it. Based solely on the governments reputation for being untrustworthy. With war comes propaganda. It wasn't just the Nazi's who used it, and it is totally possible if not likely that the 6 million figure is an over exaggeration.


Uncle Buck and his pals don't like being questioned because it exposes weakness. It's typical of a guilty complex. I believe if they could have it their way we would all be living in maximum security compounds right now. Well, except for them.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Peace in politics?
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahah
> ...


This is a typical Uncle Buck tactic. Copy/paste over and over.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> i bet you didn't know what it meant tho ...


I'm sure your vocabulary is quite limited. Due to the nugatory schools you were forced to attend before dropping out in the fifth grade.

I am sure being a crackbaby doesn't help either.

You get ssdi?



Novicehomegrower said:


> or you can continue arguing and i will just leave


bye 





paradigmatic


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

That is most likely bucks other account.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> well no but we can surely have a peaceful chat about politics ... fucking idiot .. you knew what i meant ......


Can't make up your mind? 


hahahahah

the idiots have surely been exposed. 

Wanna have a peaceful chat? go elsewhere 
neonazi halocaust deniers will be harrassed here always

period


paradigmatic


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> That is most likely bucks other account.



I assure you it is not.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> well no but we can surely have a peaceful chat about politics ... fucking idiot .. you knew what i meant ......



U mad bro?

sure sounds like it.


Paradigmatic


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> say's the one who has been commenting on a weed chat 44 times a day everyday for 3 years ......
> 
> 
> stfu
> ...


i can fire off 44 comments in about 20 minutes.

i guess being able to type and think quickly makes me a dumbass.

paradigmatic*.








*this satisfies the requirements of the thread.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 15, 2013)

Kumbaya mother fuckers.

Can't we all just get along and respect one another. You can think you know everything about a person and then they prove you wrong... Give someone a chance to prove to you who they really are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> Let's get this straight, I have not one problem with Jews. It wouldn't matter if it were 6 million Russians, Chinese or Dolphins I would still doubt it. Based solely on the governments reputation for being untrustworthy. With war comes propaganda. It wasn't just the Nazi's who used it, and it is totally possible if not likely that the 6 million figure is an over exaggeration.


go ahead and believe what you want to believe, it doesn't matter that you don't have a shred of evidence to back up your stupid claim.

just be proud that you are now categorized as a holocaust denier by society.


edit - paradigmatic*





*this satisfies the requirements of this thread.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

post #98 reported


accusing someone of snitching should not be allowed here


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> go ahead and believe what you want to believe, it doesn't matter that you don't have a shred of evidence to back up your stupid claim.
> 
> just be proud that you are now categorized as a holocaust denier by society.


I still don't see you providing 100% PROOF of the numbers buck. We are not high school text books . Why don't you go outside and find the proof? Uncle Rat .


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> I still don't see you providing 100% PROOF of the numbers buck. We are not high school text books . Why don't you go outside and find the proof? Rat .



and where are your 100% proven numbers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> I still don't see you providing 100% PROOF of the numbers buck. We are not high school text books . Why don't you go outside and find the proof? Uncle Rat .


many, many historians have reviewed all the evidence and come up with a number of about 5-6 million. that is established, accepted history.

i still haven't seen you provide 100% proof that you are not a complete ball of shit.

paradigmatic*










*this satisfies the requirements of this thread.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> invalid thread specified.
> 
> i'll continue to wait while you come up with some "evidence".
> 
> ...


If asked mods to re-open it after YOU requested it be deleted as antidis. CONFIRMED YOU TO BE A RAT, so did a couple of other members....


----------



## echelon1k1 (Jun 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> many, many historians have reviewed all the evidence and come up with a number of about 5-6 million. that is established, accepted history.
> 
> i still haven't seen you provide 100% proof that you are not a complete ball of shit.
> 
> ...


Still waiting on the proof of my denials, I've asked you many times but you haven't produced... i still haven't seen you provide 100% proof that you are not a complete ball of shit.

How many times have you been over to Germany? How many REAL family members of yours were killed in the camps? Blood not marriage...


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and where are your 100% proven numbers?


So Ive found no proof the number is correct. Isn't that something you should be providing since you say Its wrong to question a number that may be incorrect? 
If you don't want people questioning it provide the facts.
Otherwise You keep on hyping it up by trying to ban such topics and ill keep on searching and learning.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Still waiting on the proof of my denials, I've asked you many times but you haven't produced... i still haven't seen you provide 100% proof that you are not a complete ball of shit.
> 
> How many times have you been over to Germany? How many REAL family members of yours were killed in the camps? Blood not marriage...



You ever see a dog chase it's own tail? 

This is you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> If asked mods to re-open it after YOU requested it be deleted as antidis. CONFIRMED YOU TO BE A RAT, so did a couple of other members....


that was almost a sentence in english.

wipe the spittle off your chin and try again.








paradigmatic*

*this satisfies the requirements of this thread.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> So Ive found no proof the number is correct. Isn't that something you should be providing since you say Its wrong to question a number that may be incorrect?
> If you don't want people questioning it provide the facts.
> Otherwise You keep on hyping it up by trying to ban such topics and ill keep on searching and learning.



Ahhhh NO 

I do not feel like being the special ed teacher today just because you reading compensation is failing you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Still waiting on the proof of my denials


ya mean, besides the fact that you joined a group of "like minded" holocaust denbiers and white supremacists?



SHOTGUN420 said:


> So Ive found no proof the number is correct. Isn't that something you should be providing since you say Its wrong to question a number that may be incorrect?
> If you don't want people questioning it provide the facts.
> Otherwise You keep on hyping it up by trying to ban such topics and ill keep on searching and learning.


you're the one who started this ball of shit rolling by saying the numbers were false, therefore the burden of proof is on you to support your claim.

just in case other people haven't seen your white pride plant, i present:


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 15, 2013)

Proof provided by UncleBuck 0, Words eaten by me 0.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Get off your high horse fucknuts, Uncle Rat accuses DD of being a snitch...
> 
> Why do you support POLICE INFORMANTS LIKE BUCK?


fucknuts eh? 

What are we back in the third grade?


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> That is most likely bucks other account.


It sounds a lot like uncle buck. I would agree.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> You kept asking me videos I provide them you remain silent on them



Kinda like the one you presented of Louis Farrakhan as a Semitic holocaust denier that you subsequently deleted?



Epic Fail

try again


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> 3rd grade to you... ?



I'm sure it is post grade school level to you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> 3rd grade to you... That's why you're here crawling up the ass of a SNITCH BITCH... You sympathise with snitches do you?


if you had any evidence, you would have posted it by now.

the only evidence you have is evidence of your own buuthurt.

don't blame me for the fact that you chose to join a group of holocaust deniers and white supremacists.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Kinda like the one you presented of Louis Farrakhan as a Semitic holocaust denier that you subsequently deleted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where? I posted up 2 videos both of them in the videos are Jewish men. Or what you would call them what a self hating jew? because you (buck no2) can't label them nazis.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Where? I posted up 2 videos both of them in the videos are Jewish men. .



Uhhh no. Farrakhan is not Jewish. Which I assume is why you deleted it.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

I think uncle buck uses this forum to show his father-in-law what a brave soldier he is for the cause. "Look daddy I defended your people on this forum will you accept me now?" or to his wife "Look honey I defended your people today on rollitup will you fuck me now?" 

Sorry buck, you will always be just goyim to them. Keep trying though!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> I think !




This statement made me laugh


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Uhhh no. Farrakhan is not Jewish. Which I assume is why you deleted it.


You asked me for jewish people I posted jewish people. Never really watched any farrakhan videos of him discussing the holocaust in a civilized manner . Is their any good information in his videos?


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> This statement made me laugh


Why because you can't do such a thing yourself?


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> This statement made me laugh


Your response was very thoughtful.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Why because you can't do such a thing yourself?


now that hurts............


it really does


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> now that hurts............
> 
> 
> it really does


Running out of things to say buck jr?


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 15, 2013)

Actually you know what annoys me? This whole concept of "holocaust denial". People should be free to believe what they want. Just because I don't think It could have been as high as 6 million doesn't mean I don't believe the Nazis were guilty of war crimes against the Jews. No other act of genocide gets the same treatment. Go ahead and dispute how many Japanese were really incinerated by atomic weapons. Go ahead and debate how many people Pol Pot killed in Cambodia. But don't you dare suggest it was no less than 6 million Jews who were killed in Germany. Doesn't matter there are no hard facts, it's a fact because we say so, don't worry, we're not biased.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Running out of things to say buck jr?


He's going through the liberal handbook to find some kind of witty comeback. Racism-nope used that, holocaust denier-nope used that, homophobe-nope used that, Meany poo-poo head- nope used that, Appeal to authority- YEAH that's what I'll use next!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2013)

SHOTGUN420 said:


> Running out of things to say buck jr?


I could say a lot. It would probably get deleted tho. 

Truthfully, I am getting bored with this since you fools aren't posting any more absurd comments.


----------

